

George Soros predicts riots, police state and class war for America - fleitz
http://rt.com/usa/news/george-soros-class-war-619/

======
mrb
I always had that weird feeling that we are not paying enough attention to the
Occupy movement, that we are witnessing history being made but that the
current media does not (yet) attach much importance to it, that it is a
precursor to something bigger: bigger riots, bigger clashes, etc.

And now Soros makes this prediction...

Assuming Soros is correct, I am wondering what the intelligent HN reader would
do to prepare for, say, nation-wide riots in the US? Would you care about
protecting your tangible assets (car, house) from damages? How would you
protect your financial assets (what would you invest in, Bitcoin?) Would you
just care about your life? How would you protect your family?

~~~
cs702
If Soros is correct, IMHO the best investments to own will be "off-grid" ones
that are under one's control (partially or completely), and can generate
recurring profits for its owner(s) under all but the most dire of scenarios.
Examples: profitable businesses that provide necessities, rental properties in
areas where demand outstrips supply, sustainable farms.

The worst investments to own, also IMHO, will be financial assets that are not
under one's control, produce no cash flow, and whose value to one depends
solely on what _other people_ might be willing to pay for them in the future.

As to protecting your home from damages, the only thing I can think of is:
consider moving to an area where police/military protection will surely be
outstanding (e.g., Northwest DC, where the Washington elite lives), or to a
more remote area where the riots won't reach you.

------
zmonkeyz
The best way to predict the future is to create it right? :)

